# JavaFX Jar erzeugen



## Luebbi (8. Feb 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe in Eclipse eine JavaFX-Application erstellt und wollte nun ein Runnable Jar-File exportieren. Das tut er auch, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Datei riesengroß ist. Offenbar hat er die jfxrt.jar mit eingebunden. Aber die ist doch in der aktuellen JRE schon enthalten. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die jfxrt.jar nicht mit einzubinden? Ich will meine Jar nicht unnötig groß machen.

Viele Grüße
Lübbi


----------



## turtle (9. Feb 2014)

Du kannst angeben:

```
Copy required libraries into a sub-folder next to the generated JAR
```
Dann kopiert Eclipse alle Libraries nicht in die JAR, sondern in den Ordner und der ClassPath im Manifest zeigt auf die Jars im Ordner.


----------



## Luebbi (9. Feb 2014)

> Copy required libraries into a sub-folder next to the generated JAR



Erstmal vielen Dank, das habe ich auch schon probiert. Ich wundere mich nur, dass dieser Verweis überhaupt nötig ist. JavaFX soll ja Bestandteil der JRE sein. Die besagte jfxrt.jar ist dort auch vorhanden. Aber es scheint so, dass es die Abhängigkeit deshalb gibt, weil man auf die JavaFX-Bibliothek explizit verweisen muss.


----------



## turtle (9. Feb 2014)

> Aber es scheint so, dass es die Abhängigkeit deshalb gibt, weil man auf die JavaFX-Bibliothek explizit verweisen muss.


Nein, das stimmt so nicht. 

Zwar wird von Eclipse der Classpath ins Manifest  rein generiert, nötig ist es aber nicht. 

Ich habe mal die Verweise im Manifest der JAR gelöscht und es läuft immer noch. Weil halt die JRE bereits jfxrt.jar mitbringt. Meine Vermutung dazu, das bei Eclipse die JAR-Erzeugung bei JavaFX (noch) nicht perfekt ist.


----------



## Luebbi (9. Feb 2014)

> Zwar wird von Eclipse der Classpath ins Manifest rein generiert, nötig ist es aber nicht.



Eclipse hat bei mir folgenden Manifesteintrag generiert:

Class-Path: . FXTest_lib/jfxrt.jar

wenn ich den ändere auf 
Class-Path: .
läuft die JAR nicht mehr (Exception)

Aber das soll nicht das Problem sein, ich kann mit dem Verweis leben.
Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------

